# Disney Is Bent On Ruining Their Own Classic Cartoons... BLAM!!



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ugh, has anyone seen this? It's absolutely horrid. If they ever BLAM!! Eeyore I'm going to send someone a very nasty letter. There's plenty more to see, sadly, if you follow the link to youtube. This is supposed to appeal to "today's media-savvy kids" which is apparently code for "kids with no attention spans who need commentators explaining the jokes."

http://www.npr.org/blogs/waitwait/2010/08/31/129551479/the-worst-thing-ever-of-the-day-blam

I'll add the video direct here for lazy folks


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow...and people wonder why attention spans are getting shorter. We don't even show kids the entire cartoon anymore.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, not just that but it's full of "exciting" commentary and sound effects and special edits and rewinds and stuff to keep them interested.  I take back ever wishing the Disney channel would show the old cartoons again if this is how they intend to do it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Gahh. Just gahhhh. I know I wanted to give the narrator an instant laryngectomy.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, that was depressing.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ugh. I couldn't even watch all of one of them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To Warner Brothers' credit, when they began issuing DVDs of their classic cartoons lately, they put great effort into releasing the cartoons unedited, even including some of the un-PC stuff that has been edited out of television broadcasts in recent years (characters blowing other characters up, mild racism, etc.).  Good for WB and bad for D!

I'm not a fan of fiddling with the author's original vision, and especially not of pretending that everyone's sensibilities have always been the same that they are today.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

That is just sad, and pathetic. It's not even funny that way.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Yet another reason to be thankful that my kids are far too old to watch the disney channel anymore. I've never been so glad about anything as I was when at the age of 11 my daughter had finally had her fill of the disney channel and started watching the news & HGTV instead. One more episode of The Suite Life of Zach & Cody and I might have had a brain hemmorage!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> To Warner Brothers' credit, when they began issuing DVDs of their classic cartoons lately, they put great effort into releasing the cartoons unedited, even including some of the un-PC stuff that has been edited out of television broadcasts in recent years (characters blowing other characters up, mild racism, etc.). Good for WB and bad for D!


But first they made garbage like this... I lost my respect for Looney Tunes when this stuff started coming out... I used to -love- Taz too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> But first they made garbage like this... I lost my respect for Looney Tunes when this stuff started coming out... I used to -love- Taz too.


Well, even the classic stuff wasn't all good! And as recently as 1997, they did this, which I consider excellent:






It can be seen a little larger on the original Youtube page here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KSiLBr-mOg


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh, that was actually pretty decent.  Elmer Fudd seemed a bit off though.  I think the new Muppets shorts that they're doing really take the cake in terms of trying to modernize an classic cartoon.  Those are almost all excellent and the voices are really well done.  But Disney just needs to stop.  They've basically lost what made them what they are and just do their best to shove child actors turned pop singers down our throats.  I mean... as bad as those blam things are, it really shows a lack of respect for the original cartoons.  The narrator comes off as making fun of them instead of trying to add humor to them.  Those are classics that I think any kid would enjoy unmolested... I really have no idea who their intended audience is for this.

Even their so-called Toon Disney, which I was excited to get at first, seems to show nothing but their Disney original shows that aren't even cartoons.  I don't remember the last time I've seen a classic Donald Duck or Goofy cartoon on television.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Ugh, has anyone seen this? It's absolutely horrid. If they ever BLAM!! Eeyore I'm going to send someone a very nasty letter. There's plenty more to see, sadly, if you follow the link to youtube. This is supposed to appeal to "today's media-savvy kids" which is apparently code for "kids with no attention spans who need commentators explaining the jokes."


*writes this BLAM! stuff down as yet ANOTHER reason why any spawn of mine will NOT be exposed to anything Disney has put out since Walt's death*


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> *writes this BLAM! stuff down as yet ANOTHER reason why any spawn of mine will NOT be exposed to anything Disney has put out since Walt's death*


Do you include Pixar in this ban, because I think they have put out some amazing stuff. Just wonderin...


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I have to admit, as a long long time major fan of animation (especially the old Oscar winning things by Disney and Warner Bros) I was NOT offended by those clips.  They really seemed in the spirit of the old ones. (Even the awful narration.  Don't you guys remember the original Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights?)

Walt himself started the tradition of re-editing his older stuff to suit changing times in the fifties and sixties.  He believed in being relevant to the audience - which was always new to to the material.  

I also agree with those who feel that the Disney corp went to crapola after Walt died, but I really was happy with what Lasseter has been doing with the animation divisions since Pixar took over.  (For instance, I have adored the shorts they put before many releases these days - including new Goofy cartoons.)  Of course Lasseter is around my age, and he also remembers first hand what a lot of these cartoons were like under Walt (and both in the theater and revamped for TV).

Camille


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Disney still does some great stuff, don't get me wrong... but the Disney Channel is so far and away from that.  It's hard to believe they're the same company.  I still hate the Blam!! no matter what spin they put on it ><


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Showing my ignorance here - is there a show called Disney Blam where they re-do all the cartoons this way?


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, there are always these two infamous Bugs Bunny cartoons:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Well, there are always these two infamous Bugs Bunny cartoons:


I actually like Herr Meets Hare (for anyone who isn't inspired to watch it, it is a WW2 cartoon where Bugs encounters the #2 Nazi, Hermann Goering and gives him the usual treatment). It's not a great Bugs cartoon, but it is okay.

Added later--I had to look it up to be sure, but Herr Meets Hare is the first occurrence of the celebrated line about "Shoulda made a left toin at Albuquerque!" Worth noting for that alone!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Showing my ignorance here - is there a show called Disney Blam where they re-do all the cartoons this way?


Yup, I imagine it's one of those filler things on the Disney Channel. I haven't bothered trying to watch it in forever, but this was going around the interwebs. So yeah, this is official Disney stuff that they're airing as much as I'd like to believe it's just someone being stupid with video editing software.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

caracara said:


> Do you include Pixar in this ban, because I think they have put out some amazing stuff. Just wonderin...


Oh Hi Ms. Cara, how's school treating you?

I should have clarified that all Pixar materials WILL be unleashed upon my spawn relentlessly due to their awesomeness... since I don't consider Pixar to be part of Disney. I know Disney bought them back in '06.. still...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

My 4 year old loves them. He also loves other animated shows on Disney Channel - Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Little Einsteins, Phineas & Ferb. He'll watch other "Playhouse Disney" (ie pre-school aged) shows. The only non-animated Disney show he likes is Imagination Movers. I dread when he hits the tween age...between the stuff on Nick and Disney <shudder>...

*Phineas and Ferb is not a "Playhouse Disney" cartoon and is targeted toward 8+, but both the whole family loves it. We've even gotten childless folks addicted to it.

I've always considered Pixar part of Disney. Toy Story is a Walt Disney Pictures production as well.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

mom133d said:


> I've always considered Pixar part of Disney. Toy Story is a Walt Disney Pictures production as well.


FYI, in the early days (i.e. when Toy Story was made), Pixar was under contract to produce films for Disney, but was a completely separate company. Then the CEO Michael Eisner micromanaged Disney into the ground - and tried to force Pixar to take a really lousy deal, which caused Pixar to sever ties. Roy Disney (nephew of Walt) ran a successful effort to oust Eisner.

Once Eisner was out, Disney made a deal with Steve Jobs to "buy" Pixar. I put the word buy in quotes because many people in the industry considered the deal to be really a creative takeover of Disney by Pixar. The Pixar people - who were largely made up of people who worshipped Walt Disney and other pioneers of animation - were put in charge of the animation division, where they promptly revived the traditional hand-drawn animation section and reintroduced the concept of STORY to the company.

So yes, Pixar is currently an official part of Disney.

Camille


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I do like Phineas and Ferb.
I hadn't seen that Bugs 51 1/2 Birthday clip before. Warner often did references to show biz back in its classic days, so that fit right in.


----------

